# AirVenture 2007



## Micdrow (Nov 3, 2006)

I know its early, but saying this for a reason, If you want to go and need reservations now is the time to do it not to mention save up for it. 

Some people already have reservations in for this year at some local hotels. This is the largest airshow in the world with around 10,000 plus aircraft that show up each year. A must see for any one into aviation. Its a 7 day airshow blitz. Luckly for me its only 20 minutes down the road and Ive been going off and on for the last 15 years. 

Here is the link to see Airventures in the past and what will be knew for 2007. Its updated periotically including during the week of the airshow. Here's the link 

EAA AirVenture Oshkosh

Enjoy Micdrow


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2006)

I gotta get back to that again. I haven't been in 20 years, but remember how awesome it was.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2006)

Its not confirmed yet but rumors have it that they are trying to get the new Airbus in this year.


Micdrow


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2006)

As a flyover, or on static? I'm not sure the runways at Osh could handle that big old beast.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2006)

Dont think it should be a problem. Ive seen the Antonov An-124 has landed at the EAA with a complete cargo of three sea planes on inside and so has the C-5 Galaxy along with the Boeing 747-400.

They are talking about static display for the Airbus.

If memory servies me right the EAA main runways use to be an ex military base years ago so I beleive the runways are made for the extra weight of military aircraft. Reason why such a variety of aircraft can show up each year. Not 100% though on that.

Micdrow


----------



## evangilder (Nov 4, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that the 380 needed really thick runways. I seem to recall that were only a few airports that had them thick enough, but that may have been for fully loaded ones too. Either way, it would be something to see. Many years ago, we had a Qantas 747 make some low level high speed passes. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Micdrow (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah Ive heard that to about the Airbus, will be interesting. I know the Lancaster made an anoucement that it would be back again this year but have my doubts. Ive heard that before in anouncements by owners and then they are no shows. 

Glacier said the same thing last time they where there and then was a no show. Blue Angles want to come back also and improve there show but airspace is a premium due to size of airspace. One of the big problems with jet aircraft at the EAA is all the private homes around it. Restricts the air space for jet display teams.

Micdrow


----------



## twoeagles (Nov 7, 2006)

Just ten minutes down the road? Well, shoot, can I just stay with you?
(just kidding!) It is great - I flew in a few years back and camped under
the wing. The line of aircraft on final is something one never forgets, 
much less believes!


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 10, 2007)

Well the EAA has announce that they are making this years convention in honor of the 60th anniversory of the airforce. Some of the stuff that announce so for for this year is a pair of YF-22 Raptors.

Lockheed F-22 'Raptors' to Fly Dazzling Aerial Displays During EAA AirVenture Oshkosh 2007

Good way start the schedual of the airshow. 

Micdrow


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 10, 2007)

Hell yea... I've been to Oshkosh 5 times in the past, and would love to go up there again... I think maybe next year I may make it a vacation.... Could be cool to get a few of us set up on the same vacation package....

Erich, Joe, Eric, Me, Chris.... Talk about startin some trouble...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)

evangilder said:


> I remember reading somewhere that the 380 needed really thick runways. I seem to recall that were only a few airports that had them thick enough, but that may have been for fully loaded ones too. Either way, it would be something to see. Many years ago, we had a Qantas 747 make some low level high speed passes. That was pretty cool.



Its runway width that really the concern. The actual ground loading with its multiple wheel bogies is actuall lower than some existing aircraft. There are some pics where on taxiways the Nos. 1 and 4 engines are hanging WAY out in the grass.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 10, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Hell yea... I've been to Oshkosh 5 times in the past, and would love to go up there again... I think maybe next year I may make it a vacation.... Could be cool to get a few of us set up on the same vacation package....
> 
> Erich, Joe, Eric, Me, Chris.... Talk about startin some trouble...



hehe hell yeah! My sister recently moved to Waukesha and I can stay with her. I was thinking about going next year as well.


----------



## Micdrow (Mar 11, 2007)

The more the merry I always say. It is a week of fun but bring a good set of shoe's is all I got to say.

Micdrow


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 11, 2007)

I have allways wanted to go to Oshkosh.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 11, 2007)

lesofprimus said:


> Hell yea... I've been to Oshkosh 5 times in the past, and would love to go up there again... I think maybe next year I may make it a vacation.... Could be cool to get a few of us set up on the same vacation package....
> 
> Erich, Joe, Eric, Me, Chris.... Talk about startin some trouble...



That might work!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 2, 2007)

Well the list is started. Here are just a few of the warbirds that are slated to be at the EAA this year. Read the link.

EAA Warbirds of America Plans Expanded Air and Ground Activities at EAA AirVenture Oshkosh 2007

Micdrow


----------



## Micdrow (May 23, 2007)

Well this is the list of aircraft and people scheduled for guest speakers and presentations this year for the EAA. Looks like another great year for it. Hopfully some great weather because I want to hear all these people talk or lecture.

Luftwaffe pilot Gunther Rall
Bud Anderson
Jack Rousch
David Lee also known as Tex Hill
Theodore Dutch Van Kirk. Navigator of the Enola Gay
Bob Hoover
Shuttle Commander Joe Engle

Aircraft
The Lone Star Museums B-25 in the new Doolittle Raiders Paint scheme
Juniers Ju-52
Jim Reads F4U5 corsair
Vintage Wings F4U4 corsair
P-51D Old Crow
B-17 Aluminum Cloud
The Last built North American T-6
Ron Fagens newly restored P-38 Ruff Stuff
P-38 Glacier Girl
Butch Schroeders P-47
Jerry Yagen’s P-40
B-17 Yankee Lady
C-54E Skymaster, Spirit of Freedom
Lockheed P-80 Shooting Star
SB2C Helldiver
Lone Star Musuem Hawker Hurricane
Pair of YF 22 Raptors
U-2 Spy plane
B-25D of the Yankee Museum
B-17 Thunderbird
Supermarine Spitfire LFXVIe


These are just for starters that I know of.


----------

